# 20Q!!!



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 15, 2006)

This site is awesome... It is an AI system designed to guess pretty much whatever you are thinking of in around 20 questions or less. It works almost every time, as long as you play by the rules. I highly recommend buying one of the small handheld 20Q's for endless fun, or even the larger desktop version.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Feb 15, 2006)

Neat!

Someone else try Eraser. I did eraser and it was totally stumped. I am curious if perhaps I did not answer the questions correctly (I was not trying to stump it, I answered all the questions as honestly as I could).


----------



## bradofshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

Couldn't guess cracker. Doesn't work with abstract answers. I should have said it was sometimes square, but I was thinking of a round cracker. Oh well, I still win.

You were thinking of a cracker.
Do you use it at night? You said Sometimes, I say No.
Is it a renewable resource? You said Yes, I say No.
Is it square shaped? You said No, I say Yes.
Does it get shorter from using it? You said Depends, I say Probably.
Is it comforting? You said Sometimes, I say No.
Does it involve contact with other humans? You said Yes, I say No.
Does it have a good smell? You said Depends, I say Yes.
Is it a specific color? You said Depends, I say Yes.


How is a cracker not a renewable resource? I suppose its not a resource.


One time when my freinds and I were playing this in the car, I guessed my freind's object which was the law code of hammurabi. He was so upset. One of mine that stumped them was Philip Melancthon


----------



## bradofshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

You were thinking of a sin.
Is it a primate? You said No, I say Yes.
Do you find it in the sky? You said Yes, I say No.
Does it grow over time? You said Depends, I say Yes.
Contradictions Detected
The opinions of the AI are its own and are based on the input of people playing. It does not matter if our answers disagree, as over time my answers will change to reflect common knowledge. If you feel that I am in error, the only way to fix it is to play again.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 15, 2006)

It guessed "vodka" for us one time, it specifically said "vodka", not just liquor or whatever. It also guessed "dragon" for us and "leprechaun."


----------



## Authorised (Feb 15, 2006)

I tried tobacco and it guessed it correctly.


I was amazed.


And I should be doing homework right now...


----------



## Authorised (Feb 15, 2006)

Q23. Does your mom know you like that? I am not allowed to talk about stuff like this, but, I am guessing that it has something to do with poop?



 

[Edited on 2-15-2006 by Authorised]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 15, 2006)

I tired "angel" and it got it on 19.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 15, 2006)

Rubik's Cube baby! 27 questions - I win.


----------



## Mike (Feb 15, 2006)

I played with this thing a few years back and I think it was better then.


----------



## cupotea (Feb 15, 2006)

It even picked "sewing needle"! And it didn't just say "needle", but specified "sewing." Weird


----------



## Civbert (Feb 15, 2006)

I was thinking about the MS Access database program and it took 30 questions, but the prior guess was "is it a daughter?" What's the connection? And the implications of that???


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 15, 2006)

cassowary bird...Iwon!!!!


----------



## smhbbag (Feb 15, 2006)

I love this thing


----------



## turmeric (Feb 15, 2006)

lapis lazuli


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> Rubik's Cube baby! 27 questions - I win.



Huh, I wonder if it improved since then. I just tried Rubik's cube and it got it within 17 questions:



> Q17. I am guessing that it is a Rubik's cube?
> Right, Wrong, Close
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## satz (Feb 17, 2006)

Some of the questions are really pretty vague making it hard to know what to answer.

I was thinking of a skirt and it couldn't get it in 30. Maybe i didn't answer something correctly.


----------



## satz (Feb 17, 2006)

oK.. I tried 'dog' and it nailed me on 17


----------



## satz (Feb 17, 2006)

hehe... i win again... it couldn't get 'squid'.

It did try octopus on qn 19 though... whew!

[Edited on 2-17-2006 by satz]


----------



## kceaster (Feb 17, 2006)

It'll never guess God, because God is beyond the logic that it took to program the guesses.

KC


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 17, 2006)

I thought of a tank... it took until question 29 to get it! I win!!!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 17, 2006)

I just thought of "cancer" and it took until question 29 again!!!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 17, 2006)

Someone think of Francis Turretin. Tell me if it gets it!


----------



## cupotea (Feb 17, 2006)

"Chalice." It couldn't guess it. It even asked if it was something found in a church, but still missed it. 

Whew! At least in ONE instance I'm smarter than a machine.


----------



## Mike (Feb 17, 2006)

For some reason it doesn't get "infralapsarianism."


----------



## daveb (Feb 17, 2006)

I tried "ceramic tile grout" and it didn't guess it, although it came close with "rubber cement".


----------



## Mike (Feb 17, 2006)

I tried "cat" in Spanish and it didn't get it.


----------

